# Friday Night Free for all



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am having a down day  and I could really use some cheering up. I will take anything tails, paws, eyes whatever. Bring it on!!! Oh and maybe I need some wine too and a hug....


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hugs coming your way  I hate the Christmas anti climax (
XClare


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> I am having a down day  and I could really use some cheering up. I will take anything tails, paws, eyes whatever. Bring it on!!! Oh and maybe I need some wine too and a hug....


Have a wee look at you tube 'sand surfing cockapoo on beach in Scotland'. It has to make you smile. I know I posted it a while ago but wouldnt know where to find it now.
It is an emotional time of year, this 'festive' season. When I saw this video I wished I was a poo....
Hope it gives you a wee smile.:hug:
I will have a glass of wine with you - cheers!
We have just returned from a beach in Portrush in N. Ireland and Teddy's version of that is to run up the dune, let his ball go, catch it and run back up to the top. Hilarious to see. Clever little poo.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:hug: Heres a "High five" and "Big Smile" for you Ms. Donna from Sami with Hugs and Kisses!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Awww, what a wee sweetheart - love the pics and the smile


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the 'cockapoo surfing' clip! .......will definitely warm your heart. My other favourite is this one which I copied on chat last week. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7gE3WB8G9Y

Here's a couple of pics of Biccy taken some months back.....the first one in a playful teethy mode and the last is one of my favourites taken on a hot day last summer. He reminds me of a bear cub!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Love your photos of Biccy, he is so adorable

Oh Jane you had a hot day in Summer!......I must have missed it, what day was that then 

Val


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope these cheer you up a bit Donna - you mentioned feet, will dirty ones do?


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

A peaceful 'poo is a calming 'poo -


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

And tails - here's an inquisitive one -


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks you guys!!!!I LOVE the poos!!! Nanci Jake needs those stairs up to my bed too. (Biccy does look like a polar bear cub)


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Janev1000 said:


> I love the 'cockapoo surfing' clip! .......will definitely warm your heart. My other favourite is this one which I copied on chat last week.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7gE3WB8G9Y
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of Biccy taken some months back.....the first one in a playful teethy mode and the last is one of my favourites taken on a hot day last summer. He reminds me of a bear cub!


Biccy is a cute wee fellow . Looks a lot like my Teddy in colouring - TWO bear cubs


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Tressa.....funny you say that as Biscuit was originally supposed to be related to your Teddy via Teddy's dad as Biscuit's mum supposedly came from the same breeder as Teddy but for some strange reason Biscuit has bichon in him from his mum's side and not poodle. A bit of a mystery really! x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It is so funny to see other poos doing the doodle dash. It always amazed me to see Jake run. He looks like a little rabbit and I have never seen dogs run like that.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely poo pictures...
Be happy!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Donna... Sorry I'm a bit late, hope you're feeling a bit better today :hug::hug::hug:

Here's Molly today with a lick for you ... She's having a duvet day  

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi you have poo slippers!
Molly always makes me smile. I showed her pic to my dad and he agrees she is one beautiful poo. 
I am better today. Jake is waiting for the snow with his puppy and I am doing my weekend cleaning and laundry.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Donna . . . I think Jake and Carley have the same puppy friend? Hers is called Buddy!!! What do you think??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci I think Jake and I need to come to Georgia to play. (and to get away from the snow :smow


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Is it me or has Biscuit got THEE whitest teeth EVER 



Janev1000 said:


>


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Yep, definitely the whitest ever


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I need to know how you guys keep the stains off their faces. I wash Jake's
eyes several times a day and he still has staining. 
Mairi Jake loves those cookies like you read about. My hubby found a place on line where we can buy them!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Donna . . come on over!! NO snow here! It was 60 degrees today!! Snow is very rare here. maybe once every 3-4 yrs. People go nuts when it snows here, all the schools close and most businesses also. Its crazy! We are just not equiped to drive in the snow, all the markets are raided of food, its really a hoot to see! What . . . like we are going to be snow bound?? Thats never happened. The occasional ice storm is what really shuts things down . . . thankfully my son in law works for the power company!! lol


----------

